# ***USRT Presents: Billet 20v Coolant Y-Pipe***



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Today, we present the first of many bulletproof cooling products designed and produced by USRT.

This piece replaces OEM part: 1J0122109AQ. Sitting next to the timing belt area under the coolant expansion ball, it connects three parts of the coolant system together on the transverse 20v 1.8T engine.

The original plastic pipe tends to fail via a hairline crack at the seam where the Y splits off. At the most inopportune time, hot pressurized coolant will spew all over the top of the engine and coolant pressure will drop. The low coolant light will eventually pop up in the dash cluster as engine temperature creeps towards the red zone. In most cases, this story ends with a tow truck, ruined plans, and wasted money at the local repair shop.














*Introductory pricing of $55 !
Purchase Here*

USRT has designed a failure proof aluminum copy of the OEM part. -a drop-in OEM fitting part that requires no modifications or alterations to the car. CNC’d from 6061-T6 aluminum and CNC milled, each Y-Pipe is then anodized for long lasting beauty.

Reuse OEM hoses and clamps or attach to silicone hose. To install, follow the directions in the Bentley or follow our fully illustrated install guide.

*Installation:*
Done easily in less than 30 minutes
Common tools required

*Fits:*
1999 - 2006 Audi TT mk1 (AWP/AUM/AUQ/ARY)
1996 - 2003 Audi A3 mk1 (AGU/ARZ/ARX/AUM/AJQ/APP/ARY/AUQ)
2000 - 2006 VW Golf/ GTI/ Jetta/ Bora mk1 (AUM/AUQ/AGU/AWD/AWP/AWW)
1999 - 2006 SEAT León mk1 (AJQ/APP/ARY/AUQ/AMK)
-any other model that calls for PN: 1J0122109AQ

A limited number of Y-Pipes with a -8AN fitting welded to the turbo coolant port are available. Please contact USRT if you are interested in the AN version. If you would like a different AN configuration made please let us know and we’ll make it happen.


----------



## Foolee (Mar 23, 2013)

Any plan to make billet replacements for the other plastic pipes like the thermostat housing ect.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Foolee said:


> Any plan to make billet replacements for the other plastic pipes like the thermostat housing ect.


Yes. We are going to be making billet or cast versions of many of the plastic pieces very soon


----------



## Foolee (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice mine need replacing but can wait till the spring.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Foolee said:


> Nice mine need replacing but can wait till the spring.


It's all good.

We have it running on introductory pricing right now. Not sure how long that will go for.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

More coolant parts are in store within the next month or two. Pick up this Y-Pipe while it's still on sale!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> bump^^


Stupid Question, but does this work with ATC engines (2000 1.8T Quattro)?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Jayizdaman said:


> Stupid Question, but does this work with ATC engines (2000 1.8T Quattro)?


That's not a stupid question at all. I've been doing some digging but I'm seeing conflicting information.

If you would do me a favor, would you call up your local dealer's part desk, tell them your VIN and tell them you are looking for the y pipe that routes to the thermostat housing. See what part number they throw your way. Our part is equivalent to 1J0122109AQ.

Could you snap a good photo of your engine bay focusing on the area next to the coolant ball? That's where this piece would be if it's there.

Let us know what you find. Also, what transmission are you running.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Jayizdaman said:


> Stupid Question, but does this work with ATC engines (2000 1.8T Quattro)?


http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/shop_years/audi-tt-quattro-coolant-reservoir-hose-2000.html

It appears your car uses this part, but I'd love some confirmation from you if that part is actually on YOUR car. You can see it over by the timing cover.

If so, I'll add the ATC engine code to engines that this part fits in.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/shop_years/audi-tt-quattro-coolant-reservoir-hose-2000.html
> 
> It appears your car uses this part, but I'd love some confirmation from you if that part is actually on YOUR car. You can see it over by the timing cover.
> 
> ...


I'll take a look and update when I get a chance!

Also I have a 5 speed manual.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

One of our prototype testers just sent this photo over to us. Note, the y-pipe is raw aluminum in the picture not the final engraved black version that is for sale. The Y-Pipe has been on for about 3 months now and is leak free (as expected).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone get this installed yet? Any pictures or initial reviews?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Martin, I would suggest on the next batch that you put a small .015" radius on the back barb edge to prevent it from cutting the hoses. Over time this style barb can cut through, especially if regular hose clamps are used. One time clamps are best bet. 

:thumbup::thumbup: Nice product that I will have to pick up next time I am overhauling my coolant system for the track season.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. Looking forward to the order.

That radius idea actually came up during the design phase. We decided on a hard lip to increase the bite on the hose. This matches with the design choice of the oem...with the obvious exception that the oem's is plastic. That edge is deburred though. It's definitely not sharp.


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

2001 audi tt 225 AMU?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't believe the AMU uses this part. The tt225 coolant system is set up a bit different than the tt180, golf, jetta, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

bump ^^


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I ordered one of these guys a few day ago will post my opinion when it arrives. Fyi it also fits Audi tt with awp even though that engine code is not listed for tts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I ordered one of these guys a few day ago will post my opinion when it arrives. Fyi it also fits Audi tt with awp even though that engine code is not listed for tts



Re: the order
Awesome. Looking forward to pictures and a review.

Re: engine code
Thanks for the update. I'll get the info changed on the website and forum posts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Re: the order
> Awesome. Looking forward to pictures and a review.
> 
> Re: engine code
> Thanks for the update. I'll get the info changed on the website and forum posts.


Got my package today was a nice surprise after a long day at work. I looks and feels quality. Im very happy with my purchase a must have if you ask me.I will be posting Instal pics this weekend.

















Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

Just ordered. Will post pics of install and brief review.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Bump


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

So happy that someones doing this. Bring forth the thermostat housings and radiator inlet/outlet pipes for the AMU 225!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

becker780 said:


> So happy that someones doing this. Bring forth the thermostat housings and radiator inlet/outlet pipes for the AMU 225!


Can you get me the part numbers of what you would like to see. We will add them to the list of parts to put on the development list.


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

Thermostat housing cover:
06A 121 121C


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

mhmmm said:


> Thermostat housing cover:
> 06A 121 121C


That's what I thought. Cool. Yeah, that one is already on our to-do list.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm am so happy with my y pipe I will buy any billet parts you guys put out.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome! Have any installed pics to share?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Scorching hot day bump...

Anyone have any reviews/ installed pics to share?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Installed on awp 2001 180q 

Fits great looks great. Install was easy.


My only complaint is usrt didn't send me a sticker with my purchase. I guess they could pm me to rectify this.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for the review!

We are out of stickers but just remind me sometime in the future and maybe we can hook you up!


----------



## mhmmm (Feb 7, 2013)

Ahh, looks like there already is a metal thermostat cover on the market...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

034 recently filled a nice demand with that product. Its great to see this platform continue to evolve


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2013)

These are in stock ready to ship. I know there are plenty of you still rocking 10+ year old OEM y-pipes that need some bulletproofing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

